

Fast way to make backup of server - borisdus
http://bitcalm.com/?l=43&utm_source=hacker&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=link_hacker_22.01

======
ColinWright
Constant spam:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8929953](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8929953)

Flagged again.

